# Brandon Roy set to retire again



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So I read somewhere that he was back and practicing, and then hurt his knee again and is ready to call it quits again. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I just read the opposite actually; 

After seriously considering retirement for the second time in three years, Minnesota Timberwolves guard Brandon Roy says he will again attempt to find treatment for his failing knees and try to play in the NBA. 

Brandon Roy has played in just five games for the T'wolves this season.

"….The past two days I have been weighing all of my options as I try to continue my basketball career," Roy said in a statement released by the team. "I have decided to explore additional treatment options and an extensive rehabilitation plan. 

"My goal has been, and continues to be, to return to the basketball court as healthy as possible in order to help our team."

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--b...setback-following-knee-surgery-195014930.html


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Got to love the drive in him. But I just hope this doesn't have him in wheelchair at 40.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> Got to love the drive in him. But I just hope this doesn't have him in wheelchair at 40.


Augment him, unless he didn't ask for this. 



> Deus Ex: Human Revolution is set in 2027, just as human augmentation begins to enter mainstream life


link


----------

